# Audio novice seeks advice on new apartment



## rmclain73 (Oct 22, 2010)

My wife and I are moving into a new place and it just so happens that our theater room is going to be right above the woman who lives downstairs bedroom. My setup is Energy take classics 5.1 on stands, and a Pioneer 1020k. In my current apartment I have never had one complaint from any of my neighboors about noise. I am not one to turn the system up that loud. It is very rare if the dial ever goes past -20db. 

I know every apartnment is different as is all your neighboors and there tolerance to noise. I have already spoken with the woman (who seem to be laid back) and notified her what I plan on doing with the room, and if it is ever to loud to let me know. I also said we will run a test to see where the sound gets to loud. She seemed to really appreciate that so we are off to a good start. The woman said she could not really hear the former people that lived above her, but can hear the floors squeak when people walk sometimes. The former person who lived in the unit we are moving into had their baby in the room where our theater will be which can be loud, but not home theater loud. The new room is 12'x11', with hard wood floors. I am placing a 6'x8' throw rug on the floor. There will be 4 movies posters on the walls, as well as other equipment in the room and two home theater chairs. 

After all of that my question is: in theory how much help will I get with the auralex subdude for my sub and adding several of the ATS acustic panels on the wall in keeping the sound out of her bedroom and the peace between us? I know those products are for made to absorb sound not block it, but wont absorbing the sound also help prevent it from traveling to unwanted areas?

ats pannels:
http://www.amazon.com/ATS-Acoustic-P.../dp/B002VX6IE6

auralex subdude
http://www.amazon.com/Auralex-Subwoo...2297424&sr=1-1

Any other recomendations?


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

The bass solution will require mass. The sound is airborne, not significantly transmitted via the structure. I'd focus on treating wall and ceiling surfaces or you won't see much improvement.


----------



## rmclain73 (Oct 22, 2010)

There is no one above us so I think the ceiling should be okay. What do you mean by mass for the bass, and when you say the walls do you mean acoustic panels?


----------

